# Trash Fish are celebrating Memorial Day Weekend!



## sbrettphill (Aug 21, 2016)

Hardheads....and lots of them. Throw in some hard tails, ladyfish, and a small shark....oh yes and our friend got himself one 14" Pomp. My brother decided to keep the hard tails (blue runners) for a taste experiment. He later text me: they were good...Tasted like a very mild spanish/bluefish. I might give it a try next time.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I dont think your brother has any taste buds,but give them a try and let us know.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

IMHO blue runners ("hardtails") are excellent when filleted and pan-fried in a little olive oil and salt & pepper or Greek Seasonings.
Very mild, firm white meat when cooked.


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

My bluefish Recipe

Catch bluefish
Throw it back
Catch something else
Eat that


----------



## Ccollins1 (Feb 12, 2017)

I love blues. Here's a easy recipe that takes that fishy taste out. Two sweet onions sliced thick. Two cloves of crushed garlic, salt, pepper and two cans of diced tomatoes. Mix all together and cook on a medium heat for about 15 minutes. Add your blue fillets in and cover them well with the mix. Cook another 10 to 15 minutes. Excellent.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

If you have to cover the fish with that much crap and cook it that long to make it edible I don't want anything to do with it.


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

After being told on the pier they were good, I actually filleted, trimmed the bloodline out, mealed, and fried them with some Spanish fillets and they were pretty good. I can definitely see where they could rescue an otherwise fishless evening dining on something else when ones tastebuds were set on fish. "Keep a line in the water" Fishin'Don


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

blue runners aint bad if thats all ya got. Easy to load up on them too. Ive only ever fried them


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

Dmoney said:


> After being told on the pier they were good, I actually filleted, trimmed the bloodline out, mealed, and fried them with some Spanish fillets and they were pretty good. I can definitely see where they could rescue an otherwise fishless evening dining on something else when ones tastebuds were set on fish. "Keep a line in the water" Fishin'Don



I also try them. They really are not that bad. I also made a fish soup and it was really good lol


----------



## Castorriver (Mar 11, 2016)

We caught a few off Pensacola pier yesterday and will try em tonight. I'm going to pan fry them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BB KINGFISH (Jul 3, 2016)

Orangebeach28 said:


> My bluefish Recipe
> 
> Catch bluefish
> Throw it back
> ...


I will keep a few Bluefish when I dont have anything in freezer.

I cut out all of the bloodlines, soak them for a few hrs in buttermilk and fry them. 

Blues are the only fish I eat with tartar sauce.


----------

